# كل الميكاترونيكس الموجود بالعالم علي عباس عراق



## علي عباس جاسم (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني اخواتي طلاب الميكاترونيكس ادناه توجد جميع اللنكات في كل القارات اللي والدول اللي يتواجد بها الميكاترونيكس ارجو الاستفادة منها 

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=european

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=american

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=australian

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=asian

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=international


علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس

thaaaaaks
:63: :63: :12: :59: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16:


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

راااااااااااااااائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## ahmedmecha (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*thanks*

thanks friend
very useful links
function __RP_Callback_Helper(str, strCallbackEvent, splitSize, func){var event = null;if (strCallbackEvent){event = document.createEvent('Events');event.initEvent(strCallbackEvent, true, true);}if (str && str.length > 0){var splitList = str.split('|');var strCompare = str;if (splitList.length == splitSize)strCompare = splitList[splitSize-1];var pluginList = document.plugins;for (var count = 0; count < pluginList.length; count++){var sSrc = '';if (pluginList[count] && pluginList[count].src)sSrc = pluginList[count].src;if (strCompare.length >= sSrc.length){if (strCompare.indexOf(sSrc) != -1){func(str, count, pluginList, splitList);break;}}}}if (strCallbackEvent)document.body.dispatchEvent(event);}function __RP_Coord_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Left = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Top = splitList[1];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Right = splitList[2];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Bottom = splitList[3];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-coord-callback', 5, func);}function __RP_Url_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Vid = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Parent = splitList[1];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-url-callback', 3, func);}function __RP_TotalBytes_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback_Bytes = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}function __RP_Connection_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback_Url = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}function __RP_Callback_Helper(str, strCallbackEvent, splitSize, func){var event = null;if (strCallbackEvent){event = document.createEvent('Events');event.initEvent(strCallbackEvent, true, true);}if (str && str.length > 0){var splitList = str.split('|');var strCompare = str;if (splitList.length == splitSize)strCompare = splitList[splitSize-1];var pluginList = document.plugins;for (var count = 0; count < pluginList.length; count++){var sSrc = '';if (pluginList[count] && pluginList[count].src)sSrc = pluginList[count].src;if (strCompare.length >= sSrc.length){if (strCompare.indexOf(sSrc) != -1){func(str, count, pluginList, splitList);break;}}}}if (strCallbackEvent)document.body.dispatchEvent(event);}function __RP_Coord_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Left = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Top = splitList[1];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Right = splitList[2];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Bottom = splitList[3];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-coord-callback', 5, func);}function __RP_Url_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Vid = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Parent = splitList[1];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-url-callback', 3, func);}function __RP_TotalBytes_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback_Bytes = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}function __RP_Connection_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback_Url = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطيبات (31 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الشكر لك يا مهندسنا


----------



## ـ و ـ (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## faiqmohmed (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا للاخ علي عباس حول هذه اللنكات التي زودتنا بها طلاب الماجستير الكورسات 2008 جامعة بغداد


----------



## asd55 (24 فبراير 2008)

حياك يا علي عباس السداوي على هذي الوصلات الحلوة وبس اريد اكلك شي _يكولون الكبير يضل كبير_.


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (24 فبراير 2008)

علي عباس ميكاترونيكس

سلام عليكم 

اولا اني اتشرف بيكم كلكم وبخدمة الميكاترونيكس والضاهر انتي تعرفني كلش زين من كلت سداوي ههههههههه وتدللون واحب اعرفك انت منو علمود نسلم عليك ونبلغ تحياتنه وشغلة الكبير يضل كبير العفوووو هذا واجبي ولو مشاركاتي بالمنتدى مو كلش هواي لان مشغووول والله بالدراسة 

وبارك الله بابطل الميكاترونيكس اللي موجودين 

شكراااا الك ياصديق السداوي 

باي باي كاكووووو

وهذا اللنك هدية لكل ابطال الميكاترونيكس 


http://www.cim.mcgill.ca/~venkat/305-201/index_files/frame.htm

http://www.eas.asu.edu/~holbert/ece201/opamp.html



many thaaaaaanx


----------



## ليث فاهم (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## mozat (1 مارس 2008)

تسلم يامهندسنا الوردة ياابن العميد البطل دعاءي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 مارس 2008)

هلو علي اني فيصل غازي اذا تذكرني قبل فترة شفت ارجان و احمد حسن و كرار و مؤيد و حيدر و وليد و نبراس و ذكرناك اليعرفوك كالوا متاقينلة و اكو انشالله اخبار جديدة و حلوة عن بعض الاصدقاء تسمعهة قريبا انشالله.


----------

